# how to tell male from a female



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

how do you tell a male from a female


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

piranhas arent sexually dimorphic, which means you cant tell the difference in the sexes. The best way to distinguish is to have a shoal and see which ones pair off. Sometimes thats an indicator to male/females.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

if it lays eggs too, but im sure u already figured that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Males and females look the same, so the only way to figure out for sure is to witness an actual spawning, and see which of the two lays the eggs - there's no other way of finding out, although some think otherwise...

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

From my own personal experience...the male usually will do the courship first...which means...when the female is around(close to him)...hez usually stand w/ his head down blowing the gravel...if shez a bit far away...he would swim over rubbing his body against her...trying to bring her over his spot...this is actually happened in my tank...hez the one usually guarding the eggs...and the most protected dad...mom ain't do shitz...

Like Randomhero said...piranhas arent sexually dimorphic...once you have a breeding pair...you'll know which is a male and which is a female...for me...I belived the female tends to have more rounded belly than the male...not sure if thatz always true...but they are to me anyway...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

I BELIVE THAT REDS BELLIES MALES R MORE ELONGATED AND FEMALES R MORE STOCKY ...JUST WHAT I CAME UP WITH


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

since you probably won't have them breeding for a long time if at all, you will most likely never know what it is. it sucks huh...
Oh well


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

U may never kno m8 so just w8 out!!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

and the thing that sux about it the most..is you wont know until they grow up and reach sexual maturity


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I pinned a topic on Sexual dimorphism.


----------

